# Only got 3 days in Avon... Should I focus on Vail or Beaver Creek?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

2days Vail. One beaver creek. Get a 3 day pass since it works at both.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

If you do 2 days at Vail and 1 at Beav, hit the Beav first. It is much more mellow and would be good for you to get used to a real mountain before hitting up Vail. Even with that, you still might consider 3 days at Vail if you really want to dive head first into terrain.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

1. Get the 3-day pass since it works at any of the Vail properties.

2. Wake up in the morning and check the snow reports.

3. Go where they have the most new snow.

Seriously, either place is great and you can't do wrong by going to either.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

Do the conditions really vary that much between the two mountains since they're relatively close together?


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

It's Colorado. The conditions can vary from one side of the street to the other.

So far this season, Vail has had 322" of snow and BC is at 227". So even though they are very close, Vail has seen nearly 8ft more snow.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> If you do 2 days at Vail and 1 at Beav, hit the Beav first. It is much more mellow and would be good for you to get used to a real mountain before hitting up Vail. Even with that, you still might consider 3 days at Vail if you really want to dive head first into terrain.


i got u... but damn its gonna be hard to walk outside and see vail that first day and instead head for the bus to beaver creek. I'm so damn excited you ppl who get to do this stuff every weekend are lucky as hell


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

ClevelandSB said:


> i got u... but damn its gonna be hard to walk outside and see vail that first day and instead head for the bus to beaver creek. I'm so damn excited you ppl who get to do this stuff every weekend are lucky as hell


The sad part is that most of us in Denver think it is too far to drive and we stop at Keystone, Breck or A-Basin. Some think those are too far and just quit driving when they hit Winter Park or Loveland.

I spent this past Saturday at Beaver Creek and then went back Sunday to Vail.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ClevelandSB said:


> i got u... but damn its gonna be hard to walk outside and see vail that first day and instead head for the bus to beaver creek. I'm so damn excited you ppl who get to do this stuff every weekend are lucky as hell


If you guys are staying in Vail then how about spending day 1 at Vail, day 2 at BC, then on day 3 go back to whichever one you liked more?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

t-mac said:


> The sad part is that most of us in Denver think it is too far to drive and we stop at Keystone, Breck or A-Basin. Some think those are too far and just quit driving when they hit Winter Park or Loveland.
> 
> I spent this past Saturday at Beaver Creek and then went back Sunday to Vail.


When I lived in Denver (1969-1985) the drive wasn't the limiting factor, since there was less traffic and one could make it pretty much unimpeded. The limiting factor for me back then was cost, because Vail was "too expensive" at -- wait for it -- $18/day! I settled for Winter Park because it was more affordable at $12 ($10 if you pre-purchased your pass from King Soopers).


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> When I lived in Denver (1969-1985) the drive wasn't the limiting factor, since there was less traffic and one could make it pretty much unimpeded. The limiting factor for me back then was cost, because Vail was "too expensive" at -- wait for it -- $18/day! I settled for Winter Park because it was more affordable at $12 ($10 if you pre-purchased your pass from King Soopers).


A 3-day pass to Vail/BC is $279 right now, which makes paying $350 in the fall for the Vail Resorts' Colorado Pass a no-brainer.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

t-mac said:


> A 3-day pass to Vail/BC is $279 right now, which makes paying $350 in the fall for the Vail Resorts' Colorado Pass a no-brainer.


I am pretty sure that the Vail Resorts CO pass was $460 this year. The cheapest pass (what they used to call the Summit pass) was $410.

I had a Summit pass last season. It was $400


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

With two days to ride, I wouldn't bother with Vail. A-Basin would keep you busy for two days, and you'd actually get the satisfaction of having explored a decent amount of the terrain it has to offer.

The vibe shits on Vail too, although you won't have as many Argentinian tourists scrambling all over the place there in March either.

It's all dependent on conditions ultimately. Just go where the snow goes. Just keep in mind A-bay's vibe, convenience and lack of lines.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

H2O(s) said:


> With two days to ride, I wouldn't bother with Vail. A-Basin would keep you busy for two days, and you'd actually get the satisfaction of having explored a decent amount of the terrain it has to offer.
> 
> The vibe shits on Vail too, although you won't have as many Argentinian tourists scrambling all over the place there in March either.
> 
> It's all dependent on conditions ultimately. Just go where the snow goes. Just keep in mind A-bay's vibe, convenience and lack of lines.


i'll have 3 days to ride... and from what I've read on this forum it seems like vail and/or beaver creek are more of what I'm looking for (something as different from the east as possible, long ass runs). It seems like it would be a shame to since we are literally staying at the base of vail, to make the trip every day to abasin


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A-basin lack of lines? Okay.

Loveland if you are looking for a budget ticket, no crowds, good terrain, and great snow. 

You are staying in Avon though, A-Basin and Loveland are a decent drive while the Beave and Vail are right there.

If it's supposed to be sunny and warm, go to Vail. Spring riding there is second to none in Colorado. Follow the sun in the back bowls like a sundial. The spring corn and slush is great. 

If it's going to be snowing I'd watch the winds. If they are saying high winds with the snow, go to Beaver Creek. Everything is below treeline, so the winds are knocked down quite a bit by the trees. Plus the warm chocolate chip cookies at the end of the day is a pretty nice feature of the Beaver. 

Really, I'd just stick to your plan of Vail or Beaver Creek. It's close and convenient to where you are staying. These are first class resorts, so yeah there is some money being thrown around. They also treat their guests very well.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> A-basin lack of lines? Okay.


That's my experience, as opposed to Vail. Last time was ridiculous. Then again, I mainly stick to the Zuma bowl.

OP: Didn't notice you're staying in Vail. You won't be disappointed either way. Get after it:thumbsup:


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

what do you guys define as long lines? at my local places you might expect to walk right on to the lift during non-peak hours and wait maybe 2-3 minutes during the busiest times


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> I am pretty sure that the Vail Resorts CO pass was $460 this year. The cheapest pass (what they used to call the Summit pass) was $410.
> 
> I had a Summit pass last season. It was $400


You are correct. Hit the "3" instead of the "4" and didn't catch it.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

ClevelandSB said:


> what do you guys define as long lines? at my local places you might expect to walk right on to the lift during non-peak hours and wait maybe 2-3 minutes during the busiest times


I have waited about 30 minutes at Bears lift.. Snow valley is like 2 minutes max..


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

This warm weather is scaring me guys! You think conditions at Vail are gonna be shitty for us? I'll be going there march 9th


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's meltin' pretty fast up there, I'm not sure I'd even bother to go!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

ClevelandSB said:


> This warm weather is scaring me guys! You think conditions at Vail are gonna be shitty for us? I'll be going there march 9th



The Warm Weather in Cleveland or Colorado? Vail's got a Winter Weather Advisory right now. Early March, you'll be fine!


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> The Warm Weather in Cleveland or Colorado? Vail's got a Winter Weather Advisory right now. Early March, you'll be fine!


Well I was looking at the weather report for vail and temps are looking pretty warm. Winter weather advisory works too though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We're not expecting anymore snow until next December. The forecast out here is that accurate that long term. 

Or it could be that we hare having a warm up like every other spot in the World has from time to time during the Winter and our snow season runs through May. I wonder which it is?


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> We're not expecting anymore snow until next December. The forecast out here is that accurate that long term.
> 
> Or it could be that we hare having a warm up like every other spot in the World has from time to time during the Winter and our snow season runs through May. I wonder which it is?


Obviously weather changes all the time but around here you get a couple of 40 degree days and you start seeing grass patches on the hill... Things get crappy pretty quick. I wanna ride glades and natural stuff so the more snow the better. Thanks for the sarcasm though!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't worry. Early March is usually good all around the west. Even if it's warm it will still be 1000x better than Ohio riding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We could get a week of 70 degree temps and still have more snow than anywhere out east. Our base is generally around 5-7ft right now, and March is our snowiest month. You'll be fine.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw the OP ask if there really is a significant difference between Vail and Beaver Creek's weather patterns. I'll put it like this, I was out there in the middle of January for 5 days with the intentions of doing 3 days at Vail, 1 day at Beaver and 1 day at Brek. It ended up snowing like 18" overnight for our first day at Vail and Beaver got 4", it the proceeded to snow another 18" throughout the course of that day and overnight while Beaver again only got 5". The next day was bluebird and all the back bowls were open so we stayed at Vail and had 3feet of new snow to play with in perfectly clear sunny skies. Then again it snowed another 8" overnight and through the next day while Beaver barely got anything, another bluebird day and then another 8-12" inches for the last day we were there. All in all Vail got a bit over 4feet in the 5 days we were there and Beaver got maybe a foot. We didn't even consider leaving Vail because the conditions were so epic it made no sense to leave. 

They do close the back side or at least most of it when it gets gnarly up there though. I think Blue Sky Basin was only open 2 of the days (bluebird) we were there. Also on one occasion we were in Siberia Bowl I believe and it was a complete white out where you couldn't see past your hand in front of your face. That was probably one of the scariest runs I've ever taken anywhere I've been because you start getting a vertigo sensation where you can't tell which way is which.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

lisevolution said:


> I saw the OP ask if there really is a significant difference between Vail and Beaver Creek's weather patterns. I'll put it like this, I was out there in the middle of January for 5 days with the intentions of doing 3 days at Vail, 1 day at Beaver and 1 day at Brek. It ended up snowing like 18" overnight for our first day at Vail and Beaver got 4", it the proceeded to snow another 18" throughout the course of that day and overnight while Beaver again only got 5". The next day was bluebird and all the back bowls were open so we stayed at Vail and had 3feet of new snow to play with in perfectly clear sunny skies. Then again it snowed another 8" overnight and through the next day while Beaver barely got anything, another bluebird day and then another 8-12" inches for the last day we were there. All in all Vail got a bit over 4feet in the 5 days we were there and Beaver got maybe a foot. We didn't even consider leaving Vail because the conditions were so epic it made no sense to leave.
> 
> They do close the back side or at least most of it when it gets gnarly up there though. I think Blue Sky Basin was only open 2 of the days (bluebird) we were there. Also on one occasion we were in Siberia Bowl I believe and it was a complete white out where you couldn't see past your hand in front of your face. That was probably one of the scariest runs I've ever taken anywhere I've been because you start getting a vertigo sensation where you can't tell which way is which.


sounds frickin awesome I really hope they get some pow when we are there


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

lisevolution said:


> I saw the OP ask if there really is a significant difference between Vail and Beaver Creek's weather patterns. I'll put it like this, I was out there in the middle of January for 5 days with the intentions of doing 3 days at Vail, 1 day at Beaver and 1 day at Brek. It ended up snowing like 18" overnight for our first day at Vail and Beaver got 4", it the proceeded to snow another 18" throughout the course of that day and overnight while Beaver again only got 5". The next day was bluebird and all the back bowls were open so we stayed at Vail and had 3feet of new snow to play with in perfectly clear sunny skies. Then again it snowed another 8" overnight and through the next day while Beaver barely got anything, another bluebird day and then another 8-12" inches for the last day we were there. All in all Vail got a bit over 4feet in the 5 days we were there and Beaver got maybe a foot. We didn't even consider leaving Vail because the conditions were so epic it made no sense to leave.
> 
> They do close the back side or at least most of it when it gets gnarly up there though. I think Blue Sky Basin was only open 2 of the days (bluebird) we were there. Also on one occasion we were in Siberia Bowl I believe and it was a complete white out where you couldn't see past your hand in front of your face. That was probably one of the scariest runs I've ever taken anywhere I've been because you start getting a vertigo sensation where you can't tell which way is which.


I only got one day in Denver to board, so we went to keystone (my brother in law doesn't like Breck don't ask me why). It hadn't snowed in a couple days. As we were leaving, literally as we were coming down that death pass from Key, it started to dump over a foot that night.

yeah, that's my luck.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

High today at Breck was in the upper 50's, but are expecting 12" of snow tonight. You got to love the weather systems in Colorado.

Like another said, March is the snowiest month here. Don't sweat it.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ClevelandSB said:


> sounds frickin awesome I really hope they get some pow when we are there


CO generally gets a good amount of snow in March so don't stress it too much. Truthfully it won't really matter because even if they don't, they've gotten way more early this year than usual so the condidtions will be sick compared to what you ride anyway.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

t-mac said:


> High today at Breck was in the upper 50's, but are expecting 12" of snow tonight. You got to love the weather systems in Colorado.
> 
> Like another said, March is the snowiest month here. Don't sweat it.


So much for the forecast. Breckenridge had posted on their facebook page about 12" of snow in the forecast. Turns out the snowfall last night was only 1". It is supposed to snow again today, so maybe when it is all done...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think I saw anywhere that was predicting that amount of snow last night. CAIC, snowforecast, or Colorado Powder forecast. Seems like Breck is hyping yet again. 

This system looks to be more like a typical Colorado drips and drabs storm, which we haven't had much of. Lot's of big snowfall this year. Expect a few inches a day which should add up nicely by the end of the weekend. 1-6" for each 24hr period. Hopefully it stays on the upper end of that range. Fluff upon fluff works out just fine.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Seems like Breck is hyping yet again.


Breck is the total opposite from A-Basin. I've hit some of the deepest 3" of snow I've ever seen at A-Basin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just caught that Beaver Creek got 16" today. Steamboat around a foot. This storm is already over producing yet again in Colorado. We are just having one of those years...


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Just caught that Beaver Creek got 16" today. Steamboat around a foot. This storm is already over producing yet again in Colorado. We are just having one of those years...


Not sure if it is more of the same Breck hype, but that were reporting 8" and counting earlier today.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Got the info from the Friends of CAIC last night. Looks like the official report this morning is 14". I see Vail is also reporting a foot. The Friends said that Steamboat got around a foot and their report this morning is 4", so I guess their reporting sources can be just as suspect as Vail resorts. Oh well. Still 16" or 14". Not much of a difference on that one. 4" or 12", that is a big difference...


----------

